# [HOWTO] Build OMG from src! for your Thunderbolt



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Figured id post a little howto for those who want to build from src and maybe post some fixes. and help out xoomdev.

All the thanks goes to xoomdev for helping me get the build going on my box.

Step A) Git init their Git for TB

repo init -u git://github.com/OMFGB/manifest.git -b mecha

Step







Sync the src (This can take some time. Get some coffee / beer / food)

repo sync -j 12

Step C) When the above is done. We are ready to play.

Linux:

. build/envsetup.sh
lunch
5
mka otapackage

OSX:
. build/envsetup.sh
lunch
5
make -j CORES_HERE otapackage


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

bash-3.2# repo init -u git://github.com/OMFGB/manifest.git -b mecha
bash: *repo: command not found*
bash-3.2#

Something im doing wrong? never built from source before


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

The below is taken from CM:

Install the Build Packages
Install using the package manager of your choice:
For 32-bit & 64-bit systems:
git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev sun-java6-jdk pngcrush schedtool

For 64-bit only systems:
g++-multilib lib32z1-dev lib32ncurses5-dev lib32readline5-dev gcc-4.3-multilib g++-4.3-multilib
NOTE: gcc-4.3-multilib g++-4.3-multilib is no longer available for Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit, but should still build without issue.
NOTE: On Ubuntu 10.10, and variants, you need to enable the parter repository to install sun-java6-jdk:
add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick partner"


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> The below is taken from CM:
> 
> Install the Build Packages
> Install using the package manager of your choice:
> ...


how do you download the libs in OS X?


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

To make it simple for a build env:

Check here: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Compile_CyanogenMod_for_Vision

Sure, im linking to CM. But, its the same steps. already written. no use to make a thread full of non-sense









Thanks goes to CM team for writeup and fattire for the OSX instructions.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

rhcp011235 said:


> To make it simple for a build env:
> 
> Check here: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Compile_CyanogenMod_for_Vision
> 
> ...


Thanks i appreciate it


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

You got it.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

https://github.com/OMFGB/manifest/wiki/Compile-omfgb-yourself








we have had a guide up for a while


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't notice it







figured id post for others









PS: adding the mecha branch to end of the repo init. only dl's stuff for TB







rather then whole repo.


----------

